# Ghillie Blanket



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Can someone recommend a ghillie blanket and source?

Thanks,
fp


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Rancho Safari


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Ranch safari is the best.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Rancho Safari from Lou Magee...

Get a turkey hunting chair too. Really makes the ghillie blanket work.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

John Lash said:


> Rancho Safari from Lou Magee...
> 
> Get a turkey hunting chair too. Really makes the ghillie blanket work.


I found Rancho Safari but not sure I found the blanket. Can you provide link? Thanks!


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Frank I have purchased two Rancho Safari Shaggy Ghillie blankets from Prarie Wind Decoys. I have the Spring/Winter Wheat Green which we use most of the time, and Fall/Corn/Wheat you can use in the mid to late fall or early spring.

Here is a link to Prarie Wind Decoys http://www.prairiewinddecoys.com/p/39/ghillie-blankets-by-rs


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

http://mageeproducts.com/ He's a retriever enthusiast, good guy. You'll have to contact him by phone from his website. He refers to them as shaggie blankets.


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

If you buy the "Shaggie" blanket from me or someone else, buy the ones without the burlap! The burlap gets in the mouth and eyes of the bird boy and is not good. I have mine made to a custom color combination that I think works well in most locations for dog training/testing.
Lou Magee
Magee Retriever Products


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Don't know how you intend to use a blanket, but the best match I've found to varied terrain is a die-cut camo base (without attached netting that will tangle in things) with hanks of natural to the spot vegetation z-tied to wooden clothes pins clipped to it. Also have a tent peg z-tied to one corner of the dog's blanket, so it doesn't try to go on retrieves with him.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey Lou or anyone else, I would love to see pics of the Shaggie Blanket. I haven't liked the burlap one I've experienced, they hold lots of dirt. Email to [email protected] is good, if you don't want to post here. Thanks.

Edit: My use would be to hide bird boys for retired guns, terrain is sage brush, greasewood, willow, grasses...


----------



## Heath (Nov 20, 2009)

Ranch safari


----------

